# Crafter's Choice Essential Oils, High quality or not?



## melissa826 (May 13, 2014)

I have a friend who refuses to buy crafters choice essential oils for her lotions and salves and creams because she believes that they are cheaper than the Aura Cacia or NOW! oils she gets at Whole foods, and therefore they must be junk and will not help with any of the things the oil is know to treat.  I buy them all the time for my soaps and lotions and sprays etc and use them for everything.  I have never noticed a difference from the other brands (aside from price)...

My theory is that it might be cheaper mainly because Crafter's choice sells wholesale to other vendors and sells such a higher volume of oils to artisans and crafters...and not to the small home retail shopper.  (does that make any sense?)  And the home shopper is more likely to be ok spending 50x more because they only need an extreme small amount.

Does this seem accurate or am I totally off base and crafter's choice oils (from WSP) suck?


----------



## la-rene (May 13, 2014)

I've had good and bad essentials from WSP.  I've also used Aura Cacia, but I'm not exactly sure Aura Cacia is pure since we had some DOS in soap that was made with it.  I no longer use either, however.


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (May 13, 2014)

I have used WSP EO and fragrances for 3 yrs...only had a few rice and the Valencia EO fades bad, but other than that, great stuff for me and my customers love the scents.


----------



## new12soap (May 13, 2014)

Unfortunately a lot of people think that more $$$ = better, and you will probably never convince her otherwise. Every CC product I have ever used is top-notch quality. The stuff they sell at whole foods is not high quality at all, based on all the reviews I have read, and grossly overpriced. Marketing is everything! And people like your friend prove that it works.


----------



## LunaSkye (May 13, 2014)

I've wanted to try crafter's choice, but I don't want to have a situation where I buy EO's thinking that they will have more benefits than they actually do. I like the skincare & haircare benefits of EO's as well. What is your feed back in terms of the EO's from WSP? Has anyone noticed the difference with or without the EO's?


----------



## AustinStraight (May 14, 2014)

I haven't bought from WSP, and I've never noticed a benefit from using a citrus soap over a lavender soap or a cinnamon-oatmeal soap, etc. but I definitely notice a difference between, say, a plain witch hazel facial spray and a witch hazel + cedarwood facial spray.


----------

